# Anyone added pickup skates to MDC Hustler?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...or any similar power brick? 

I've been going thru my engine collection and testing them on the new layout, got around to my older MDC Big Hustlers and for whatever reasons they run like crap on this layout. I suspect poor power pickup on the brick so I'm considering adding pick up skates to the little beggers. My LGB Porters and my lone USA bricked speeder run smooth without any problems, I think its due to the skate pickups providing reliable power pickup.

So, has anyone had experience doing this, offer suggestions, tips, tales of dire warnings.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Thanks Vic

P.S. Dont even ask me about MDC speeders, they got quickly demoted to trackside detail or cargo load.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, is it the old brass wheel version or the later plated wheel one? If it's the earlier one, it's not really worth it as the gears are garbage. If it's the later one, you shouldn't need additional pick-ups, just clean wheels and some conductive oil.
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris these are all later versions, just seams like the pickups aren't picking up, which is odd because my HLWs run like a champ. I'll give your advice a try. Thanks Vic


----------

